# How many HD receivers can I have?



## aryastark (Jul 21, 2008)

I would like HD on 4 TVs. We are current customers and I've called Dish several times and I get different answers. One CSR said that I can only get one from them and I'd have to buy the rest. Another one told me I can get all 4 single tuner HD DVRs for $75 each. My husband called to confirm and they said no, they can only give us two HD receivers maximum, and we'd have to buy the rest from a retailer. He said there was a limit to how many receivers Dish can send to customers because of high demand.
Since we're not on a contract right now we can jump over to Directv, but I want to stay with Dish. Is there anyway they can send me 4 HD receivers? Why did the second guy say I can get 4 for $75 each. I should have ordered them at that moment.

Then of course, since I can't get enough, (do they flag our account? :lol: ) I called again today and an "account specialist" was very short with me and didn't even try to help, he just said "it says here they already told you you'd have to purchase the other two". 

By the way, we currently have a 522 and a 322.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

aryastark said:


> I would like HD on 4 TVs. We are current customers and I've called Dish several times and I get different answers. One CSR said that I can only get one from them and I'd have to buy the rest. Another one told me I can get all 4 single tuner HD DVRs for $75 each. My husband called to confirm and they said no, they can only give us two HD receivers maximum, and we'd have to buy the rest from a retailer. He said there was a limit to how many receivers Dish can send to customers because of high demand.
> Since we're not on a contract right now we can jump over to Directv, but I want to stay with Dish. Is there anyway they can send me 4 HD receivers? Why did the second guy say I can get 4 for $75 each. I should have ordered them at that moment.
> 
> Then of course, since I can't get enough, (do they flag our account? :lol: ) I called again today and an "account specialist" was very short with me and didn't even try to help, he just said "it says here they already told you you'd have to purchase the other two".
> ...


 I say switch to D*.


----------



## krholmberg (Jul 15, 2008)

I signed up for DishHD Absolute last week and they did the installation yesterday. I got two ViP722s and one ViP211 yesterday, I didn't have to buy any of them. There were several mistakes made by a couple CSRs so I spoke with a supervisor let this one go. He had to do it as two orders because they have a max of four receivers per house and the ViP722s constitute 2 receivers each since they have the capability of controlling two TVs independantly. You should be able to get 4 single tuner HD receivers, but the likelihood of getting 4 for free is pretty slim. I'd keep calling back until you get a CSR to tell you what you want to hear. Eventually one of them will make a mistake and offer you something they can't go back on . I didn't do that... they screwed up on there own. But, I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## aryastark (Jul 21, 2008)

Miami, it's tempting to switch!

krholmberg, I've called many times and it seems like they're dead set on not giving us 4 receivers. I'd be willing to get refurbished ones too. I'd be willing to pay a discount price for them to upgrade.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

aryastark said:


> Miami, it's tempting to switch!
> 
> krholmberg, I've called many times and it seems like they're dead set on not giving us 4 receivers. I'd be willing to get refurbished ones too. I'd be willing to pay a discount price for them to upgrade.


Hi There...

You can buy receivers and put em on the account but Dish will only let you have 4 LEASE on your account at anytime. I currently have 7 receivers. 4 -722's and 2- 211's. 1 -722 and the 2 -211's are leased, the other 3 -722's I bought outright for $325 per unit new.

Now Directv will lease you what ever you want. But I left them 8 months ago and for the most part it has been good. Directv new receiver line is pretty bad in my opinion. Of corse if your are comparing them to Comcast old HD box there OK


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

The solution should be 4 (four) ViP612 HD STB's to be installed at each of your 4 HDTV's. The ViP 612 is a dual tuner HD DVR STB. The 612 has many of the same features as the 622 but with these exceptions: No picture-in-picture; drives only ONE TV (no TV2 dual mode for independant experience on any other TV, although a Channel 3 output can provide the exact/same experience to another TV, just like the old 721 SD STB); less DVR capacity than 722.

Dish has a limit of 4 _*tuners*_ that they will provide for free or upgrade discount per account. However, since the 612 is considered a *1 TV* experience, Dish will allow up to 4 (four) 612's to qualify for upgrade discount or free deal, as it was designed to be their 4 HDTV solution for such households, keeping in mind that you may have to return some or all of your existing STB's to get four 612's (the 622 and 722 are both considered 2 TV experiences, so only *2* of those boxes are allowed to fill the limit of 4 tuners). Any additional STB's (a limit of 6 boxes per residential account) must be purchased by the subscriber. You can purchase additional STB's from Dish or from retailers, should you need them.

The above can create confusion even for CSR's. If you are being told that you can't have four 612's because of demand, then I highly recommend that you send an email to [email protected] and make a case to be accommodated for four 612's. It usually works. The Executive Offices CSR's really know their stuff and aren't confused about the deals and what you can get. They also have authority to make case by case exceptions or do what they can to serve and please you. I have just about always had positive experiences with [email protected]

Good luck. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## mxm82 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only been w/ Dish for 6 mos. I signed up on the last day of the 18 mo. commitment. I bought a new HD plasma last week and I remember Dish offering current customers a 722 when they came out for $99 upgrade fee. When I call now the CSR's tell me that it is $200 for the 722 and $150 for the 622. They say it lasts until Jan '09. Does anyone know if there is a way to get the 722 or even the 622 for $99?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

one note, when doing upgrades, can only do two receivers at a time. Up to 4 tuners if you are doing two dual tuners, but only two boxes.

Note, i'm saying this as the general business rule. If you got something else, an exception was made for you.


----------

